# Best / Most Comfortable Bib Shorts???



## bowler1 (Mar 19, 2005)

Which shorts do you think are the best / most comfortable out there? I am pretty happy with most of the Specialized stuff and am considering their body geometry shorts, but want to consider others too if there is something better. How about Extondo? 

I am looking for something that has good fit without a lot of shifting and rubbing and that still has a pretty comfortable chamois. 

Matt


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

Best bibs/shorts are those that agree with *you*. While my Craft shorts have great fabrics the chamois is too wide in the front for me, and therefor causes pain until it settles into place (this can take a while).  

However, I don't think that's what you were looking for, so I'll throw out some names.

Assos
Castelli (I do think the Free bibs are quite amazing).
Etxe Ondo


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

It's a bit like the 'best saddle' question - an entirely personal thing. I honestly like some of my cheaper things more than my more expensive ones. 

Exte ondo has a good rep, but they're too fashion driven for my tastes. 

Assos is a sort of gold standard, but has a rep for being somewhat fragile (and way spendy.)

Castelli is my personal sweet spot - just the ergo's. The higher lines are great, but I don't see the value differential to cost. But if anyone wants to buy me a pair of Frees for Christmas, I'll let them.

I've been happy enough with Voler team kit, though I've had a pair with an uncomfortable chamois now and then.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I havent tried them yet but specialized just released a new Roubiaix version of their BG bibs that is designed for the long haul. Im planning on ordering one up real soon. Ive been wearing Descente shorts for a year now and theyve been good to me. My last pair was Pearl Izumi and they sucked.... but keep in mind that I cheaped out.. PI makes great stuff, just not in the low price range.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I used to wear the Specialized BG Pro bib. Wasn't impressed at all with the durability, but I ride a lot, so that might not be an issue with you. What's funny is that I wore them for a lot of miles, moved on and then went back an wore them several months later. I really hated the diaper-like chamois. It looks like they may have addressed this with their "SL" model:



> This revolutionary Body Geometry bib short offers high-end performance in a less bulky, minimalist design for those who prefer a closer-to-the-saddle feel


Others will be able to suggest other bibs in this price range ($165) that are better.

For me, the Assos FI 13 S2 is absolutely perfect. A lot of money, but I wish I could get credit for all the bibs I have in my closet that wore out way too quickly, really didn't fit or feel that great, etc. Regarding danl1's comments; I've busted threads that hold the chamois in place and sent them to Switzerland for repair. Good as new.  I do take a little better care of them by using a garment bag for them when washing, but other than that, nothing special. It does look like the pairs I have are starting to show wear, but they've got a lot of miles on them, and still fit and feel great.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I got a couple sets of top end PI's and they kill my bum. I have some Capo Forma which are a little better. I am going take the Assos plunge next and see if they work for me. I think it is just trial and error at some level. I am going to try one of each of the Assos and see which ones feel the best and get a few sets of those. I know it's pricey but I have a really boney bum and I get sore at times. Get a good saddle too. That can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## bernmart (Sep 7, 2005)

My favorite bibs are two Specialized bibs I bought on eBay. Perfect chamois--not thick but firm, and seamless. Next come Voler bibs--far and away the best for the money.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

+1 fpr Volers being the best for the money. Just got into them this year, love 'em lots.



bernmart said:


> My favorite bibs are two Specialized bibs I bought on eBay. Perfect chamois--not thick but firm, and seamless. Next come Voler bibs--far and away the best for the money.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Best and Best wearing unfortunately don't always go together. Best fitting/most comfortable for me were Hincapie's, but they lasted on one season. I have some Voler's that are a few seasons old that have lot's of life in them and I find them comfortable. 

I guess it depends on how much you want to spend. I'm a tightwad and only buy stuff on sale or close outs. I can find bib shorts for under $40.00.

I have not tried the Specialized clothing, most of the Specialized stuff I have used works fine. Maybe you should stick with what works for you.


----------



## fatback (Feb 11, 2007)

I am really impressed with the bibs form Capo Forma. Hincapie bibs fit well, but didn't last but one season for me. The Assos bibs fit and lok great, but didn't last long enough for me to justify the price.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

The Capo Formas are the best for me so far. I've tried Caselli, PI, and most recently Assos. While I like the Assos arm, knee, and leg warmers, the bib shorts fit me really strange and the boys were not happy at all. My body type is tall and slender and so I have kind of a weird fit on some bibs.


----------



## gatorling (Jun 25, 2008)

Haven't tried many bibs but I'm very very happy with my Boure classics and pros. Very reasonably priced and not flashy at all.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I like the Nike Swift bibs, like the ones Disco wore. And Desente makes a nice higher end bib. My Nalini's have a funky chamois that gives the ole' undercarriage the "hows your father". This is not a good thing, however after a few washings this is improving.


----------



## nycmtber (Jun 9, 2005)

Gore Xenon and Hammer Nutrition bibs(voler w/ ion sl pad) are my current stock. I also have Performance Ultra's. I like them all but the Gore are better than the other two - also cost a lot more. They fit like a 2nd skin.

The performance and hammer are about equal, imo, for me as far as comfort goes. Oddly, they are very different shorts. The fabric is completely different. Also, the Perf. chamois is very soft and not densely padded where the hammer has a touch more density, is not as soft, and is slightly wider in the rear.

The performance, thus far, are not proving to be durable, which is a shame because I think they are great shorts for the price. perhaps I got a bum pair, but they are wearing down pretty fast on the inner leg.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

My favorite by far are the Pearl Izumi Microsensor Pro. They're expensive, but in all seriousness, I think a really good pair of shorts is the single best equipment upgrade available - better than new wheels, frames, components, etc.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Just a sidenote.... The Performance Ultras aren't all that bad, decent price, and their return policy makes it worth at least trying them to see if they work for you....

Granted they aren't as Sexy as Assos Bibs... But whatever.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I have some Louis Garneau, Descente, Nalini, Nike, Giordana, Biemme, Castelli, and others.

I wear them all but from a price/performance aspect I seem to be having the best luch wit NorthWave.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

When you all mention bibs "not lasting", what is it that is giving out? I have shorts several years old that still work for me, although I don't ride nearly as much as many of you here.

As for the OP, I have LG Alveo and Sugoi RS bibs and both have been great. They're my first bibs and just got them this year, so I can't speak to the endurance factor.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Capoforma M1 and Signature (pricey) - these are tops of the list
Castelli Cronos (sorta pricey) - I like these but not as much as Capo
Castelli Squadra (long sleeve) TT skinsuit- not bibs but still very nice
Demarchi Contour (pricey) - tops before I got Capo bibs but still comfortable 
Pactimo (team kit) - well, sublimation looks faded when wearing and, they just suck
Pearl Izumi 3D Pro - okay - used mainly for off-road
Sugoi RS Flex - lycra is a bit thin and chamois takes a few minutes to get situated
Verge Sport bibs/skinsuit (old team kit) - nice but not as comfortable as Capoforma


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

rochrunner said:


> When you all mention bibs "not lasting", what is it that is giving out?


From a personal perspective, I would say a variety of things can apply to 'not lasting'. I tried some Hincapie clothing last year and aside from the fact that it seems designed for taller/lankier body types, the surging of critical seams started to unravel within 2-3 training rides (3-4 hour jaunts). I think that often times the 'longevity' of lycra technical wear can be impacted by how the garment is cleaned after use. Unless used with the 'delicate' or 'hand wash' settings, wife and I have found that tossing cycling wear into washing machine with non-cycling clothing is not a good idea as we have seen some of our friends, who despite purchasing new, pricey shorts or bibs, the garment seems develop a somewhat transparent sheen to the hind quarters after only a couple laundry cycles. 

Not directly 'wear' related, I will add that careful consideration should be given to color choices for shorts and bibs as many manufacturers are offering bibs in non-traditional colors such as white, blue, and yellow. One of the lady's my wife rides with purchased some very pricey Assos kit in yellow only to later find out on her first ride (a hot and humid day) that the shorts had a tendency to become nearly see through should the rider be prone to sweating - who doesn't when it is 100% humidity. Suffice to say, before that day we were not aware of that tatoo and 'when did you get a tatoo' has kind of become the default query in a paceline should someone opt for see-through shorts or bibs.


----------



## ChrisMBianchi (Jul 15, 2008)

I wear Castelli Progetto 2 I only have 2 pair of shorts and wash them a lot. The other pair is a Pearl Izumi short not a bib and I like the Castelli much better for sure. Something about the fabric in the chamois that helps with heat or temperature change. I dont know the specifics but it's a great short. (not to mention that my pair says "Made in the USA")


----------



## kwoz (Jul 16, 2008)

Assos are expensive, but I think they are well worth the money. Simply being able to sit on the bike longer is a huge benefit.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Sugoi RS Bib*

Sugoi RS Bib- Tried these on in the shop and at first they felt awkard, but when you're in the saddle, they just disappear into the saddle and I found them to be the most comfy. I've got around 600 miles on them and so far i have not found any wear issues or shifting of the chamois..


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I've tried a bunch-- when I say a bunch--
giordana max
giordana tenax
giordana laser
giordana forma
giordana silverline
demarchi contour racing
demarchi contour plus 
demarchi contour light (a few years ago)
sugoi rs flex
pearl izumi ultrasensor
assos fi uno
assos fi mille
exte ondo hilare
exte ondo (cant remember name but one above the hilare) NOT THE WAN
castelli cronos
castelli ergo
louis garneau ergosensor 2
louis garneau carbon ion
ibex (crap)

Of these I am currently using both exte ondo pairs, demarchi contour plus (which I liked better than the more expensive contour racing), both assos, castelli cronos, garneau carbon ion, giordana tenax

I had some issues w/ the exte ondo hilare bibs having the stitching around the crotch (for chamios) come undone, but this pair seems to be holding. I absolutely loved the sugoi bibs until I commuted to work one day, walked thru the hall to get to the shower when a secretary pointed out I had a hole in my shorts (right on the butt cheek)-- 2nd ride with them- sent em back. The garneau ergosensor2 has a chamois w/ fabric that just irritates my butt (cream or not).
The assos are great, but so are the others I'm using right now-- I've found for my butt, I need to go higher end or I end up w/ saddle sores. The castelli cronos bibs have done very well by me too. 
Of course, these might all suck for you. I also tried the performance "top of the line" stuff but it didnt work out for me.


----------



## reparent (Jul 10, 2006)

Pearl Izumi Attack 03 model - my favorites so far, I still wear them
Sugoi RS Flex 07 model - OK but expected better with their high price
Other cheap shorts not worth mentionning..


----------



## bvduck (Oct 31, 2008)

I've got a pair of Assos ones that are just fantastic. And, since I didn't see them mentioned elsewhere, I also have a pair of fantastic bibs from JeanTex (not sure if you can get them in the states, but they're pretty big over here Euroway).


----------



## 2wheelz (Apr 19, 2013)

*Most Comfortable Bib Shorts*

I agree with a lot that has been said on this thread, but am surprised Pearl Izumi hasn't been mentioned. I've been riding road and mountain bikes for 12+ years pretty consistently and to keep this short and sweet... a ride wouldn't be the same without my Pearl's! I own a few pairs of both the Attack and the Elite versions, but the Elite have the edge on comfort between the two. The Pearl name guarantees both quality and comfort for the long haul. What was helpful to me was checking out reviews on Amazon: Amazon.com: Pearl Izumi Men's Elite In-R-Cool Bib Shorts: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have tried most every brand out there. Totally agree it is personal (like a saddle). Although expensive, I have finally determined Assos are indeed well worth the money and best for me in terms of fit (absolutely perfect) and my style of riding. After that, Castelli Corso Rossa are second in my book (but not quite as durable by design -- made for lightweight feel). At other price points, have been very happy with Sugoi (nice feel in terms of muscle support) and good ol PI. Good riding... Colorider


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

Making the leap from cheap to the lower end ($150+) premium level was worth the initial expense.
The most critical thing is how the insert fits.
The upper end Gore bibs use the exact elastic material as the $350 Assos. 
Only 1/2 the cost.
Tried many others and found Gore's detail and makeup close to Assos level bibs.
One must ignore the questionable expense then you realize their great stuff is worth it


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Just picked up a set of Gore Xenon 2.0 bib shorts and the fit is great. Nice amount of compression and they stay in place very well. Better than the PI Pro bib knickers I have which don't stay in place well in the crotch, they seem to get hooked on the nose of the saddle too often when switching from standing to sitting. I don't have this problem with regular PI shorts, just the bibs. The Gore Xenon pad is the same pad that Assos uses, and are less than half the price of Assos. They also have some abrasion resistant material on the inside of the thighs so the saddle won't wear holes thorough them.


----------



## bowler1 (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow...I posted this about 5 years ago. 

As it turns out I still prefer Specialized and have stuck with them for the most part.

Matt


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I mostly have PI "Pro" level and the Assos F.S. Mille bibs. For "everyday" riding, the PIs are fine but for long distance (anything over about 40-50 miles) I grab the Assos every time. Very spendy but super comfortable and I've found them to be quite durable as well if cared for properly. If all comes down to what works for you, but it seems like Assos works for a LOT of people.


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have tried out a few different brands including a few PI elite level bibs to Rapha Classic Bib Shorts to Assos Mille and T607 Bib Shorts and my opinion thus far is that...you get what you pay for and it can make the difference between enjoying your ride vs disliking to even hating your ride. 

My thoughts are that there are 3 different levels of bib shorts <$100, $100-$200, $200+. And obviously each category has shorts that are of value but I feel that if you ride a lot, when you go up into the categories, you will start to appreciate the upgrades to the comfort and fit as you pay more, I feel that if you can afford it, when you start wearing brands like Assos or Rapha or any other high end brand, you will generally not like to go back down and wear lower pricing range shorts. I was okay starting out with PI shorts and their chamois, but I feel that as I've worn bib shorts from Rapha and Assos, it is worth the value but most importantly it feels great and comfortable on longer rides and it doesn't feel like you have a huge pad that causes friction and numbs certain body parts. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

I have 3 pairs of Sugoi Evolution. They work for me and I think they provide good value.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Capo Pursuit and Hincapie are the favorites in my collection.....but for budget minded shorts, Pearl Izumi is really hard to beat.


----------



## Kalel (Mar 17, 2013)

Just found out that no bibs / spandex shorts are the most comfortable.


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Sugois as well. I've had luck with Pearls , Hincapie & Nike (when they were available). Sugois in bith bib and short form have been my favorite. My least favorite were aerotech & Mavics.


----------

